# HDMI Shortcomig Discoverd



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

By chance today I discovered a loss of audio only can be caused by the HDMI being not securely seated. In this case, unseated by a mere 1/16".


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

1953 said:


> By chance today I discovered a loss of audio only can be caused by the HDMI being not securely seated. In this case, unseated by a mere 1/16".


While the mechanical failings of HDMI are legion, I'm not sure this qualifies as an failure.

Homes have burned down as a result of electrical plugs that weren't properly seated.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

I recently had loss of video but still had audio. The solution was the same.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

harsh said:


> While the mechanical failings of HDMI are legion, I'm not sure this qualifies as an failure.
> 
> Homes have burned down as a result of electrical plugs that weren't properly seated.


I would classify it as wear. For the high cost of this Monster M1000HD cable I would have hoped for better endurance. Monster will replace it for free but I am thinking of changing all those Monster HDMI's to Monoprice Premium 24 gauge high speed.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Yamaha on their receivers chose a vertical orientation of the HDMI jacks and the cables withe the heavier casings and fitting ends tend to slide out of the jacks while the lighter el-cheapos stay put.

Aside from a stupid jack orientation and vibration from sound how would wear enter the equation?

Don "never had a video or audio cable 'wear'" Bolton



1953 said:


> I would classify it as wear. For the high cost of this Monster M1000HD cable I would have hoped for better endurance. Monster will replace it for free but I am thinking of changing all those Monster HDMI's to Monoprice Premium 24 gauge high speed.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

lugnutathome said:


> Yamaha on their receivers chose a vertical orientation of the HDMI jacks and the cables withe the heavier casings and fitting ends tend to slide out of the jacks while the lighter el-cheapos stay put.
> 
> Aside from a stupid jack orientation and vibration from sound how would wear enter the equation?
> 
> Don "never had a video or audio cable 'wear'" Bolton


As silly as it may seem, taking the HDMI in and out many times over the past five years. Only excuse I can dream up.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

I found a dust wand that slips under the receiver Saves having to undo and reconnect after each time we dust

Don "I'd stick with the cheap cables" Bolton



1953 said:


> As silly as it may seem, taking the HDMI in and out many times over the past five years. Only excuse I can dream up.


----------

